# Best app to control MIDI CC in iPad - Macbook Pro



## JaikumarS (Jul 15, 2018)

Hi,

1) I used to use Korg nanoKontrol for writing expressions and other MIDI CC in Cubase Pro 9 and Logic Pro X. Now I'm looking for a best iPad app to do the same.

2) I have heard about Lemur and TouchOSC - does it have to be manually configured everytime based on the Kontakt Libraries I use?
*
My Libraries* -
Spitfire Audio
CSS 2.0
Heavyocity
Berlin Strings, Brass and Woodwinds
Amplesound
EastWest Composer Cloud

Thank you.

-J


----------



## rohitmeena (Jul 16, 2018)

Both apps are great
no you don't have to manually configure *everytime* based on the Libraries
check out these videos --





-rm-


----------



## JaikumarS (Jul 17, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## Clawrence (Jul 19, 2018)

I have been using Metagrid and love it.....same set up as you for mobile.....highly recommend


----------



## rohitmeena (Jul 20, 2018)

Clawrence said:


> I have been using Metagrid and love it.....same set up as you for mobile.....highly recommend


Metagrid is good app but it only have buttons not faders and knobs, Metagrid is good for shortcuts.


----------



## mburellmusic (Jul 20, 2018)

I use Composer Tools Pro: https://www.midikinetics.com/products/composer-tools-pro/
Especially on Cubase for the Expression Map Converter.


----------



## Clawrence (Jul 20, 2018)

rohitmeena said:


> Metagrid is good app but it only have buttons not faders and knobs, Metagrid is good for shortcuts.



True but a bitchin update is coming soon with all the bells and whistles per the developer


----------

